# 06/28 Big Yellow River Bass fishing



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Well, Dad and I were going to head to the bay this morn but we made a last second decision to hit the river instead and see if the bass were biting, turned out to be a decent decision. River is still a little stirred and the bites were few and far between, but we managed a good mess for dinner, caught them on crankbaits, plastic worms, spinner baits, and top water plugs. Even managed a jackfish and about five bream that managed to find the hooks on this big baits including one good bluegill that's in the pic. It was a beautiful day on the water with dad, doesn't get no better.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Man......I'd call that a good bite, not decent! Good for you and your pop's.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice mess, ya'll did a great job!!!


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice. couple of those bass have some "shoulders" on them.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

It was tough fishing really, maybe caught a keeper for about every hour we fished, caught four or five that were 11 1/2" but they were all really healthy fish. Started at 6 that morn and quit at three, just got too dang hot. We should have had at least nine, we both missed on two separate fish that maybe would have weighed two pounds each, they always look bigger in the water....lol That's why they call it fishing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's some pretty bass, good job!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like some spots in there,I might need to look into that,they are worth catching. I just figured there were only largemouths around the coast.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The ones I can see are all largemouths but I guess spots aren't out if the question.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Decent,really!!!!!!! The best 5 out of what I see would win a tourny around the water's around here GREAT JOB:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> The ones I can see are all largemouths but I guess spots aren't out if the question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Are there spots here? The 2nd and 3rd from the left look like spots to me,but I'm not an expert by any means.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

I have no idea, look like all largemouths to me but def don't know the difference.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes we have spots, the second and third from the left look like spotted bass. You can tell by their mouth, it doesn't extend past their eye like the largemouth does...

http://m.myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/profiles/fish/freshwater/spotted-bass/


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea 2 and 3 are spots. The spots will have teeth on the tongue Nice catch!


----------

